# Hello everyone!



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Dee, Welcome to the forum. There are several of us here that are mature. Just because there is snow on the roof doesn't mean there isn't a fire in the stove. We all have a common link here and it is the horse. English, western , cutters,trail riders and racers etc. I'm training a young horse and I retired 15 years ago so age can be a common link but, the draw of the equine pulls all of us no matter how old or young we are. I think you will like the people and the forum . Please contribute your knowledge to it.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome. Glad you found us. I look forward to reading more from you.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Same goes and glad you found us!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum! What a handsome horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

such a gorgeous red horse!


----------



## Mr. P (May 29, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> Dee, Welcome to the forum. There are several of us here that are mature. Just because there is snow on the roof doesn't mean there isn't a fire in the stove. We all have a common link here and it is the horse. English, western , cutters,trail riders and racers etc. I'm training a young horse and I retired 15 years ago so age can be a common link but, the draw of the equine pulls all of us no matter how old or young we are. I think you will like the people and the forum . Please contribute your knowledge to it.


Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I just moved my boy to a new barn this morning and I was sweating getting him in the trailer. Well, all that new fun ground work has paid off in dividends as he loaded easily in record time. 
I do hope I will be able to offer up good contributions and look forward to interacting with everyone.


----------



## Mr. P (May 29, 2021)

boots said:


> Welcome. Glad you found us. I look forward to reading more from you.





Palfrey said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum! What a handsome horse!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mr. P (May 29, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> such a gorgeous red horse!


Oh thank you so much- he is definitely my big red baby.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to SoCal!


----------



## Mr. P (May 29, 2021)

boots said:


> Welcome. Glad you found us. I look forward to reading more from you.


Thank you for such a wonderful wonderful welcome.


----------



## Mr. P (May 29, 2021)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Welcome to SoCal!


Hey thank you! Where about are you, if that is not to personal.


----------



## Mr. P (May 29, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Same goes and glad you found us!


Thanks so much!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Mr. P said:


> Hey thank you! Where about are you, if that is not to personal.


North of L.A. but not quite Central California.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome! I lovelovelove Mr. P! He is in my favorite color hue😇.

I have a solid red chestnut who is coming 26. He is IR/Cushings so his color is a bit skewed these days.

I also have a 27 yr old sorrel who has been roaning out the last few years. One of his foundation sires is Roan Allen, so the roaning is no surprise

I lived in the Low Desert area of Riverside County for five years. I really missed the lush green East of the Mississippi so I’m now retired in southern Middle Tennessee where the humidity is fast catching up to Florid, lol

Hope to hear more of your adventures.


----------



## Mr. P (May 29, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Same goes and glad you found us!





walkinthewalk said:


> Welcome! I lovelovelove Mr. P! He is in my favorite color hue😇.
> 
> I have a solid red chestnut who is coming 26. He is IR/Cushings so his color is a bit skewed these days.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have a weakness for red horses. 
Mr. P is my first navicular horse- thankfully he does great and it hasn’t hindered him. So I have been learning all about navicular disease.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Navicular is t the end of the worl, like it once was. Lots of new technology

Best wishes for Mr. P and you being a pair for many years to come


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello and welcome.

I'm a huge fan of red chestnuts as well! My old gelding was one and I loved his colour.


----------



## Mr. P (May 29, 2021)

Caledonian said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of red chestnuts as well! My old gelding was one and I loved his colour.


Thank you 😊


----------

